# الانترنت



## amani_l9amare (20 سبتمبر 2008)

؟دخل علينا عصر التكنولوجيا و الانترنت التي اتخدها البعض وسيله ايجابنين لتنميه نفسه و ثقافاته بما فيها من فوائد و امتيازات كالمواقع الاسلامية و مواقع الدردشة التي تجمع بين شباب العالم و كانهم في نفس المكان لا يدري احد طبيعة العلاقات بين شاباب و شبات تكون سرية فيها الصالح و الطالح منهم من ينخدها وسيلة لتعارف و تبادل الثقافات و منهم من يتخدها للعكس للهو و تلاعب بمشاعر الغر و هنا يبقى السؤال اهناك علاقات تنجح عن طريق النت و تصل لزواج ام هذا وهم يراود افكارنا؟ رغم انانا كل مرة نسمع ان هناك من تزوج عن طريق النت و لما لا لذا يجب علينا استعمالها وسيلة ايجابية تفيدنا و نسيفيذ منها فيما يرضي الله و نتخدها وسيلة تعارف جادة حتى ننال الرضا من رب العالمين و نتجنب كل فعل فاحش و نتمنى من الله الهداية لنفس و روح


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الانترنت*

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عضويه احتياط (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الانترنت*

اشكرك على مشاركتك اخت آماني


----------

